# menpour different amounts in syringe although same contents !!!



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 

quite concerned something is wrong with meds, a few years ago we used menopur just 2 amps (225) that went in one injection,

anyway this go were on 375 which is 5 amps 

nurse said max that can be put in per syringe is 3 amps plus 1ml of saline so one injection has this amount in 

the 2ed injection has 2 amps in plus 1ml of saline

n0w here's the bit that is confusing me im so puzzled

the syringes are 1ml and the saline bottles are 1ml so tonight both syringes were full as id expect them to be, 

last night both syringes of putting the exact same things in were only half full and the night before we had one syringe that was half full and one 3/4

everything has been done exactly the same each night ive checked im usig the same size syringe etc - I'm very confused my only explanation is that the saline bottles have got different amounts in when they should be 1ml but they are medical items and i doubt this very much 

natalie


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

According to the official patient information leaflet the diluent in the box is 1ml of acid balanced sodium chloride solution.

Have you drawn up the solution from the diluent bottle completely into the 1ml syringe before dissolving the drug?

The amount of drug in each ampoule will be accurate - the units of hormone, so if you are completely dissolving it and injecting it you will be getting the right dose.

If you cannot solve the mystery, I suggest you show your pharmacist or the nurse at the clinic.
Without seeing it personally, it is difficult for me to tell what is going wrong.

Hazel


----------

